# freebsd on Hyper-v - Installer starts on machine connect



## sevendogzero (Jan 7, 2020)

I installed freebsd 12 on Hyper-v 2012, when I start the freebsd vm the installer wants to
start all over.
I installed from an iso file

How can I get the freebsd vm to just open at the login prompt?
Crazy stuff, this virtual world


----------



## joneum@ (Jan 7, 2020)

Remove the iso from the CD drive of the VM settings


----------



## sevendogzero (Jan 7, 2020)

Thank you sir. All good now.
I've been programming and supporting networks fro 30 years. Just started playing with Virtualization.
Frickin awesome. Insane time saver; Power Saver; Space saver..and definitely don't need as many ethernet cables anymore haha.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2020)

sevendogzero said:


> I've been programming and supporting networks fro 30 years. Just started playing with Virtualization.
> Frickin awesome. Insane time saver; Power Saver; Space saver..and definitely don't need as many ethernet cables anymore haha.


Software-Defined Networking is going to blow your mind


----------

